# Proposed new layout, version 2



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Been tweaking in anyrail, and thinking through some variables. 
I really like the way this has developed. 
Plenty of opportunity for running "background" trains on the full loop(s) while managing more intricate railroad operations inside, along the spurs and sidings. 
Also: Plenty of room for scenery, etc. Probably will be a town on the left, industry (maybe a paper mill!) to the right and then a lumber camp/yard below... Just thinking out loud.. 










So this would require two reverse loop modules - they would include both sides of the X and the spurs coming off them. 

One question: Are the sides of the X long enough for this? In other words - what happens if the loco is, say, halfway through the x but there are cars still behind on the regular loop? That wouldn't cause a problem, would it? 

Always eager to hear any feedback! 
Thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The reversing loops wouldn't be a problem unless you're usimg cars with uninsulated wheels. These might short across your reversing loops. Not totally sure on that.

one thing you might consider is putting some sort of scenic divider down the middle on the long axis. That way it wouldn't be so obvious that your track is a big loop.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

12' x 8'?
What scale?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the looks of this layout. I don't have room for the L-shape, but am trying to build a 4x8 N-scale layout. My track plan is very similar to what you have on the long axis. What's killing me is that I tried to build some elevation changes in the track before I decided on a couple reversing loops! I need to go back to basic level and start again!! I might make some minor elevation changes in the track, and save the bigger hills for the scenery! 

I take it your "X" is a 45 degree crossover, and not an over/under?


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Big Ed: 
Yes. Ho Scale.. 

Fire: Yes. Is a 60 degree cross over. 
I'm not messing with elevations on the track at all. Instead, there will be elevation changes in the scenery. Track will go through tunnels at at least one point, but NO elevation changes.. Not ready to fool with that yet! lol..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The number of cars would not be a concern, if, as suggested
by CTvalley, they had plastic wheels, or, you could put a wide
enough slice of plastic between the rails where the insulated
joiners are used. That way a metal wheel could not contact
the isolated rails at the same time as the main rails. Some
also use a tiny dab of clear fingernail polish on the rail
heads to prevent contacts.

Lighted coaches or cabooses could cause a problem if their
trucks span the insulated joint.

Don


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi. I'm in the process of designing a layout too. I am looking at your curves... are you using 18 inch radius curves?


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Fishtruck: Most of my curves are 18", yes. But the outer curve on the far left is 22". And the inside spur on the bottom right is 15".


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

man one impressive layout, but i've gotta say, the extra curve (L-shape) kinda stumps me, is that a space issue?


----------



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

You just gave me a moment of EUREKA!

Hope its ok if I borrow the basic layout? Thats an awesome layout!


----------

